# Test/Review of Eneloop Pro AA BK-3HCC 2450mAh (Black)



## HKJ (May 13, 2014)

[size=+3]Eneloop AA BK-3HCC 2450mAh (Black)[/size]







Official specifications:

Cell size: AA / LR6 / R6 / MN1500
Dimensions (radius x length): 14.5 x 50.4mm
Mass: 30g 
Nominal capacity: 2550 mAh 
Brand name: Panasonic Eneloop Pro
Cell type: LSD NiMH (low self-discharge nickel metal hydride)
Memory effect: No (can be topped-up with no long-term capacity reduction)
Cell voltage: 1.2V
Colour: Black
Charge retention after: 1 year 85% (stored at 20°C)






Maximum temperature raise at different discharge currents: 1A:+1,2°C, 2A:+3,0°C, 3A:+5,3°C, 5A:+10,8°C, 7A:+16,4°C, 10A:+21,2°C, 

The newest generation eneloop where the Panasonic name is in large types. I got these batteries from directly from Japan.



































Like last generation eneloop these batteries can handle high current draw.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

Like all eneloop I have tested this is very good batteries.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

The batteries was supplied by a reader for a review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
Compare to other AA/AAA batteries: Alkaline/NiMH/Lithium


----------



## python (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for review.


----------



## RetroTechie (May 13, 2014)

I wonder how *capacity* loss (not self-discharge) of these cells depends on calender life (age), compared to regular Eneloops of same generation. :thinking:

Of course there is the difference in cycle life, but this may not matter much in real-world usage if you throw in abuse & neglect. Also # cycles is not the same as calendar life.

Reason is I often have NiMH's sitting in devices that are used irregularly. Or kept as spares. Of course extra mAh's are always welcome. Over a number of years, even those 500 cycles of the Pro/XX's would never be hit in most of my uses. Of course, you'll probably never hit the stated # of cycles anyway since those are tested under lab conditions not real-world usage. But that # of cycles still _looks_ like a good indicator of how durable a cell is. *In my mind* (subconscious, so to speak), there might be a relation between cycle life, and how many years the capacity of these Eneloops holds up. But is there any proof / indication for that? Possibly that's not the case and they'll just degrade faster than regular Eneloops with # of _cycles_, *not* faster than regular Eneloops when sitting on the shelf.

If anyone knows more on this, please let us know! Previous-gen info is welcome, since I'd expect these cells to behave much like their predecessors.


----------



## ChibiM (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the testing HKJ... 
seem to be pretty good batteries. 2286mAh at 5A is not bad!


----------



## MichaelW (May 14, 2014)

Very seXXy performance


----------



## candle lamp (May 15, 2014)

Another excellent test review as always. HKJ! :thumbsup:
Thanks for your time and effort.
It seems the capacity is almost the same as Eneloop AA HR-3UWXB 2450mAh (Black) you reviewed. 

Do you see any differences between them?


----------



## HKJ (May 15, 2014)

candle lamp said:


> It seems the capacity is almost the same as Eneloop AA HR-3UWXB 2450mAh (Black) you reviewed.
> 
> Do you see any differences between them?



The new ones looks slightly better (See the comparator I linked at the bottom of the review), but I am not sure if that is for real, because I have switched to new equipment.
With the new equipment I hope to get more time to test NiMH batteries.


----------



## Mr.Led (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi HKJ! Nice review!
What charger would you recommend for charging the Eneloop Pro? 
I'm thinking about the LaCrosse BC700/900/1000 or Xtar VC4(but this one has no changeable settings)
What would you get? Any other suggestions? I don't mind spending a little bit more, but only it's worth it.
I'm also waiting to see any review for the Klarus CH4S.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 11, 2015)

Mr.Led said:


> Hi HKJ! Nice review!
> What charger would you recommend for charging the Eneloop Pro?
> I'm thinking about the LaCrosse BC700/900/1000..
> What would you get? Any other suggestions? I don't mind spending a little bit more, but only it's worth it.
> I'm also waiting to see any review for the Klarus CH4S.



I am impressed with the Panasonic CC16 & CC17 chargers, they are very good at doing it right.
I do not really have a objective favorite analysing charger, but I am a bit partial to the SKYRC charger, due to the smartphone interface and the ability to adjust parameters. Another brand that I am impressed with is Opus, they are very good at doing a correct termination at any charge current.

I believe the Klarus is on a DHL plane at the moment and I will receive it the coming week. It might be a week or two more before I start my testing, depending on what charger I decides to start on tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Led (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, HKJ!
I'll wait a little bit then, for your review! The Nitecore D2 can hold the boat for a few weeks! Hopefully the Klarus will be good, as I'm also looking for a charger that can do 4x18650 @1A.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 12, 2015)

I missed the coupon sale on the Opus BT-C700. Drats! I ordered one of these NiMH analyzers yesterday anyway. Provided I don't get a runaround from the Chinese vendor, for around $25—a price which is not dissimilar to that of a good charger—I will have an analyzer. 

One of the big advantages is for older batteries. The analyzer will allow me to periodically determine the charge capacity of my aging Eneloops, and group them for use according to capacity. That is much better than steadfastly pairing batteries simply because they were purchased in the same package.


----------

